# 1st Seiko 5 Arrived!



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay... Took the first step. My Seiko 5 arrived today. Could only be happier with it if I can figure out how to shorten the bracelet. Any tips?

-and what was your first Seiko?










(Being a Timex nut I had to show off my '78 Viscount as well!)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Congrats, my first mechanical watch was a '5' bought for me at age 14









If you can post a pic of the reverse of the bacelet then someone can say how its adjusted....

Its probably just split pins but there are loads of other ways it might be..


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Jason is right lots of strap variations.. need to see pix of the back of the bracelet.

My 1st was a Seiko 6105-8110 Diver...

I still consider it the best of my 'small' collection!

Mike


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Excellent one Charlie ( eh... the Seiko looks cool as well...







).

Knut


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! Knut you're advice worked. All I had to do was look at the back of the thing in DAYLIGHT and I saw the arrows you mentioned in that "Other" forum... the exclusive one for the discriminating... um, okay the Timex Nut forum!









Glad to know these are good watches guys. I've been thinking about them for a year now, happy to finally have one. I'm happy with the purchase.

So post your favorite model. Lemme see what other 5s are out there.

--Charlie


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

007 was my first Seiko, 809 was my first, and favourite, "5".


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> 007 was my first Seiko, 809 was my first, and favourite, "5".


Wow. Couple questions...

I notice I can't wind this watch. ? Does it only wind through the rotor?

I love the nylon straps on your dive styles. Is there a "code" in the color of those straps?

(is one for navy, AF, etc...?)

and lastely, where does the "5" fall in the Seiko scheme of things? Is it an entry level "economy model"?

Thanks!

--Charlie


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine was also a 5.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

This was my first one. The case used to be much less "rounded off". It was my beater for several years, and the case so close to complete destruction, that I finally stripped the whole thing, polished all of the gouges out and re-did the gold plating. Also my first ever lumbrite dial. It still glows like torch if it catches any UV.

Never had a single problem with it.


----------



## Apollo (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's my 5 (and my first Seiko automatic at that). :


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Love the 5's.

I got 4 of them "put away" for my son. I think they will be a perfect first watch for him.

Congrats!!! on the first.


----------

